# Looking for ASX CFD API



## Strw23 (3 January 2006)

Hello All
I am interested in developing an automated ASX CFD system and was wondering if anybody knows of any ASX CFD providers that have an API available.

Scott


----------



## phoenixrising (3 January 2006)

What's API?


----------



## smrt-guy (4 January 2006)

An Application Programming Interface.

A means for someone with some programming skills to write their own programs/applications to talk to the CFD provider.


----------



## Strw23 (4 January 2006)

Rising Phoenix
Basically as Smrt-Guy says it is a interface that allows your program to communicate with the CFD provider so you can automatically place trades, stops and close positions based on your system rules. Many people use these with Tradestation or WealthLab to fully automate their trading strategies if you follow a mechanical set of rules. This type of system can scan the market continuously for you so you can spend more time with the familly or whatevr you are into. While this is not for everyone it can help with the problems of trading while on holidays or away from a computer, time management and take some of the emotions out of trading. This is not a set and forget option as it still needs to be monitored and managed. The problem I am finding is that while many companies in America provide these (some free some not) I want a company that allows trading of ASX CFD's. If anyone knows of one could they please pass it on.

Scott


----------



## WaySolid (4 January 2006)

Yikes.

Why would you want to trade the ASX with a market maker?

FX using API has to be very difficult to beat as an instrument, 24 hours, huge liquidity and superb risk control, if you are not familiar with them already I can suggest another forum (just remembered I can't suggest any other forums...).. So I won't, but I made my point anyhow.

Cheers,
Andrew.


----------



## Strw23 (4 January 2006)

WaySolid
I plan on using forex in the future when I have more experience and the time to develop a profitable system but at present I am happy with the reversal system I am finishing based on trading ASX200 CFD's. I have a few trips planned this year were it will be impracticle for me to trade so I would like to automate my system as I do not wish to put my trading on hold.

Scott


----------



## gvanto (8 February 2008)

Hi Scott,

I was wondering if you were successful in your search for an ASX CFD API ??

I am after exactly the same thing.

Best regards,
Gerry
http://www.sharedigest.com


----------



## Trembling Hand (8 February 2008)

IB has an API for ASX stocks that you can use margin with but not the 5% of CFDs more like 50%


----------



## gvanto (8 February 2008)

Thanks TremblingHand,

Anyone know of an online broker offering a CFD API based on C++ or the like?

Help much appreciated,
Gerry


----------



## TMC19 (8 February 2008)

Good idea...

Some of the web based CFD systems would likely have a web services API but highly unlikely they would publish it to external parties.

I think a lot of them struggle to support the end user application, if they were to release the API's there would be support issues, upgrades etc

Way too much hassle for the mimimum amount of people who would be interested in doing something like this.


----------



## gvanto (8 February 2008)

Oh, thats a real shame !

What about non-CFD API systems? (not that I imagine that would be much use for your average home-based trader who wants to use the leverage that CFDs offer) ?

Does TradeStation / similar offer CFD-trading ?

Many thanks,
Gerry


----------



## gosko (11 February 2008)

Hi All,

I used a macro scripting language (Autohotkey) to read prices off the CMC markets trading platform. I programmed it to click the buy/sell buttons and calculate several T/A indicators. The language itself is pretty powerful so you can pretty much do anything. The only problem is, it takes forever to program the simplest of indicators. It would be great if there was a CFD API.

Cheers


----------



## edman79 (22 June 2010)

Hi Scott,

did you ever find a broker/software that allowes automation of CFD trading?
I too am looking for the same thing...

Ed.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (14 August 2010)

I'm also very interested.  

Been Googling like crazy and can't find any Aussie CFD providers allowing/offering sutomation.

Anyone?


----------



## Stallone (10 January 2012)

Looking for the same thing!

Anyone? 

From my understanding, GFT and IG have the capability but they only release this to institutional investors. 

My only other thoughts for now would be to make the cross over to FX and use FXCM in conjunction with Meta Trader....


----------



## Phyer (24 July 2015)

Strw23 said:


> Hello All
> I am interested in developing an automated ASX CFD system and was wondering if anybody knows of any ASX CFD providers that have an API available.
> 
> Scott




I know that this was posted quite some time ago but I wanted to know how you got on with it? Did you find what you were looking for? If so, I would like to discuss implementing it on a commercial basis rather than just individual use.


----------



## skc (25 July 2015)

Phyer said:


> I know that this was posted quite some time ago but I wanted to know how you got on with it? Did you find what you were looking for? If so, I would like to discuss implementing it on a commercial basis rather than just individual use.




These guys have them now.

http://www.ig.com/au/apis

Not a user myself so no idea how well it works.


----------



## SilverRanger (25 July 2015)

skc said:


> These guys have them now.
> 
> http://www.ig.com/au/apis
> 
> Not a user myself so no idea how well it works.




Thanks, I was asking my broker for exactly that early this week, haven't heard back from them yet.


----------



## Joules MM1 (17 August 2015)

7am tomoz aest, short posies cop a dividend hit on cmc for ($XJO) asx200

longs go


----------

